# Convair NX-2 by Fantastic Plastic



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Convair's 1959 proposal for a nuclear bomber with nuclear engines!
1/144 scale resin kit from Fantastic Plastic, cast by Anigrand

Convair NX-2 Nuclear Powered Bomber


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice build John!! Unusual but almost looks practical!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

It does look more cool without the takeoff engines. Nuclear powered jet engines are ramjets, some other form of thrust is needed for takeoff. Unless GE thought they could build a hybrid nuclear/kerosene engine.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As I read about it, the Pratt & Whiteys worked conventionally for takeoff, then could be switched to the nuke power source afterwards.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I looked up the J87 engine GE was developing, it also had standard fuel afterburners, and was a weird twin turbojet design, so I guess no need for extra engines for takeoff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll have to check the book I have again. I was sure it said the GEs were pure nukes with irradiated exhaust gas, and thus needed the takeoff engines, while the P&Ws were switchable between jet fuel and the nuke power (which only heated the air for the turbines, and thus gave clean exhaust).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Was that only proposed ideals? I ddint think the develped reactor core was ever operationalized for actual in flight use. Didnt they also had a ground test facility in Idaho - so maybe this is were the proposed systems were tested out, but not in actual flight use.

:lurk5:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't find info online if any working prototypes were ever tested, but they certainly never got to the test flight stage. The NX-2 was never built, the models out there are based on the models made for wind tunnel testing.

I think GE did build a test reactor, and they built a test engine without a functioning reactor, doesn't look like they ever build a test engine with a working reactor.

Funny to be talking about this after what just happened in Russia, with them having an accident that blew up a facility that is rumored to be where they are trying to build a nuclear powered engine for cruise missiles.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I think that is what killed the flight program development. It would cost more to develop the plane than to create the bombs it could carry. And then landing it anywhee was also a risk to crash and dispersal of the atomic material.

Probably same for a small enough reactor to work inside a missle vs the payload it could move around. And still have enough viable atomic material after the flight for detonation.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh there was never even a wind tunnel model. There was one wooden model built by Convair strictly as a presentation model to show the air force. When the program was canceled the model was thrown in the dumpster, but an employee rescued it for posterity. Photos of the model are in this book:


https://www.amazon.com/Secret-US-Proposals-Cold-War/dp/0859791610/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2BVM9EO2T5ZY8&keywords=secret+us+proposals+of+the+cold+war&qid=1570890113&sprefix=secret+us+proposals%2Caps%2C153&sr=8-2


The Fantastic Plastic model has some slight differences to the Convair model, but certainly captures the feel.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

This a very nice modeling job and excellent photos (as usual). This is a great looking design! It reminds me a lot of the XB-70 Valkyrie, which was a really beautiful aircraft. What is the length and wingspan of your model?

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dunno, I didn't think to measure it before I put it in my display case. The catalog says 14" long:
Convair NX-2 - Catalog - Fantastic Plastic Models


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

NASA has pictures of a transonic wind tunnel test done in 1960:

https://crgis.ndc.nasa.gov/historic/Test_165:_NX-2_Convair


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:O That's amazing! The books I have don't mention anything beyond the display model!


----------

